# Knocking/Thumping sound from rear of my 04



## 04 Quicksilver w/ Red (8 mo ago)

Hi I am new to the forum and this is the first time I've posted anything on it. I have read a bunch of other people's posts hoping to find something with similar issues as what I am having....I have found a couple that was right on the money as far as them describing what sounds like my same problem but they never got any straight answers about what is causing this noise that kind if sounds like maybe a u joint is rubbing on something whenever I take off from a stop. It's a thumping or knocking sound that I havent heard before and I'm not real sure where i should start looking on the car to be able to fix it. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## 04 Quicksilver w/ Red (8 mo ago)

Surely I'm not the only person to have experienced this issue....it sounds like maybe my u joint or possibly the carrier bearing is rubbing somewhere inside the transmission tunnel, but I've only noticed it when I take off from a stop. It used to only do it whenever I would get into it but it seems to be getting to the point that it even does it when I take off easy too. The bad thing about it is that even if I jack the car up it still sits to low to the ground to get under it to see if I can see what is hitting and where its hitting at. Again any help would be greatly appreciated very much! Thanks


----------



## 04 Quicksilver w/ Red (8 mo ago)

Thanks for nothing....not a single person offered even a little bit of advise to my problem, but it's cool.... I figured it out on my own. For those that might be curious or having the same problem, it turned out to be the carrier bearing on the driveshaft causing the thumping noise I was hearing.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Sorry man, figured somebody would help you out. But you learned what it was and that’s the best way to gain experience


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Sorry no one responded to your post. I am glad the issue has been resolved for your 04 GTO and you posted your resolution even when no one responded. I hope your Holiday is going well.


----------



## 04 Quicksilver w/ Red (8 mo ago)

pontrc said:


> Sorry man, figured somebody would help you out. But you learned what it was and that’s the best way to gain experience


No worries...Thanks


----------

